# engineering jobs in the far east/australia



## scouse-expat (Feb 24, 2009)

hi, this is my first post on here, so here it goes.
I am looking for some help in finding a list of recruitment agencies to use to find a job in the far east or australia. Has anybody got any contacts, i would be especially interested in getting into gas/oil but any building services CAD jobs would be of interest.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks


----------

